# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  continue druk in neus en hoofdpijn

## Estherdisseldorp

Sinds 9 maanden heb ik onafgebroken een pijnlijke druk in mijn neus, die uitloopt naar de zijkant van mijn gezicht. Als het echt erg is, trekt mijn oog naar beneden. Ook is er een druk in mijn oren maar die is niet zo intens. Verder heb ik al die tijd ook last van zware hoofdpijn, voornamelijk in mijn voorhoofd. Door deze continue zware pijn kreeg ik er ook spanningshoofdpijn bij, waardoor mijn totale hoofd een continue zware hoofdpijnaanval was. Hiervoor behandeld maar komt ook terug. KNO kon niks vinden via CT-scan en MRI. neuroloog van hoofdpijnkliniek constateerde spierspanningshoofdpijn maar heeft geen verklaring voor druk in neus en hoofdpijn. Wie kan mij helpen??!! gr esther

----------

